# Sirius Online Audio Quality recently blah?



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

It seems like the audio quality online recently went horrible compared to what it used to be. The compression sounds a lot more. Anybody else notice? Did they reduce the quality on the 'free' feed in hopes that maybe more people would upgrade to the premium quality audio feed over the internet?

I'm using the same DSL connection so can't blame internet speed.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The free Sirius Online Streaming has always sounded like crap, not much you can do with 32K. The 128K steaming for an extra $3 is well worth it if you listen online a lot.


----------

